
I'm writing a book about OAuth: OAuth 2 in Action - jricher
If you&#x27;re programming on the web these days, you&#x27;re probably using OAuth 2 in some form or another to access APIs, connect mobile apps to backend systems, or even authenticate users. It&#x27;s a powerful protocol with many different uses, but how does it actually work? Is it secure? Are you using it correctly?<p>I&#x27;m writing a book to help answer these questions. It&#x27;s coming out on Manning Publications and you can pre-order it starting today.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manning.com&#x2F;books&#x2F;OAuth-2-in-Action<p>You can download the first chapter completely for free right now from the page above. With the pre-order, you&#x27;ll get the first three chapters today as well as new chapters as they become available, including all updates as we refine the book. All the example source code is going up in GitHub:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oauthinaction<p>Plus, for a couple days, you can use the code mloauth2 to get 50% off the retail price.<p>We hope that people find this book informative, useful, and entertaining. If nothing else, our cover features a pretty epic mustache, which is hard to argue with.<p>- Justin
======
jricher
Links so you don't have to copy them because I am bad at HN:

[https://www.manning.com/books/OAuth-2-in-
Action](https://www.manning.com/books/OAuth-2-in-Action)

[https://github.com/oauthinaction](https://github.com/oauthinaction)

